# Deixa eu fazer algo. Pronome sujeito?



## Nino83

Bom dia a todos. 
Há uma canção de Marisa Monte, na qual ela canta: "Deixa eu dizer que te amo, deixa eu pensar em você". 

Tenho duas perguntas. 

1) Pode-se usar o pronome pessoal sujeito depois "deixar" e verbos similares, como "fazer", "mandar" (por exemplo "faz eu dizer", "manda eu fazer")? 

2) Isso acontece só com o pronome "eu", ou com o pronome "nós" também? Por exemplo, é correto dizer "deixa nós dizer que", "faz nós ir aí" ou "manda nós fazer algo"? 

Há diferenças entre o português brasileiro e aquele europeu, ou não? 

O que diz a norma culta?


----------



## Carfer

No português europeu, o normal é '_deixa-me', 'manda-me_', etc. Admito que, num caso ou noutro, usar nesses termos o pronome sujeito não provoque rejeição, mas não é habitual. Já o uso de uma oração integrante como '_deixa que eu diga..' _não suscita nenhum problema, mas convenhamos que nessa frase concreta até soa menos poético.


----------



## Nino83

Olá, Carfer e obrigado pela resposta. 
Pelo contrário, em italiano "deixa que eu diga" é considerada mais poética que "deixa-me dizer" (por exemplo há uma canção do Nek, "lascia che io sia", ou seja "deixa que eu seja"). 

Na minha língua a frase infinitiva é mais forte e deixa pensar que ele não a deixa pensar em ele, pelo contrário a frase com o "que", é mais uma exortação. É a mesma coisa em português ou as duas frases têm o mesmo sentido? 

Uma pergunta pelo amigos brasileiros. Em Brasil "deixa eu dizer que te amo" é mais perta a "deixa que eu te diga que te amo" ou a "deixa-me dizer que te amo"?


----------



## guihenning

Nino, *no* Brasil as três frases soam-me como sinônimas. Mas acho que «deixa eu dizer que te amo» seja mais próxima a «deixa-me dizer que te amo» 
«Deixa que eu diga que te amo» quase ninguém usaria pois há muitos quês.
«Deixa-me dizer que te amo» é poética no Brasil e usual em Portugal; e correta, claro..
«Deixa eu dizer que te amo» é simplesmente a mais usual e soa bastante natural [aos meus] ouvidos _brasiliani _.

Sobre a outra pergunta: a_cho que se pode_ usar o pronome pessoal. Veja:
«Mande eu sair daqui, mande! Voce vai ver o escândalo que eu faço!» (mas «_mande-me/me mande sair daqui…» deve ser mais correta e soa muito bem, até melhor)_
Com os outros pronomes não creio ser possível. nenhum exemplo vem-me à cabeça.
Já na primeira pessoa do plural, ao contrário do primeiro exemplo com a primeira do singular, eu diria a mesma frase como: «Então _nos mande_ sair daqui, mande! Verá o escândalo que faremos!» ou substitua _'nos'_ por _'a gente' _(os verbos irão para a terceira pessoa, obviamente). Espero ter ajudado!


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado, guihenning. 
Portanto isso vale só pelo pronome "eu".


----------



## machadinho

Nino83 said:


> Portanto isso vale só pelo pronome "eu".


Vale para outros pronomes também. Deixa ele dizer que te ama. De um ponto de vista lógico, o complemento de deixa *não* é ele (ou eu). É a oração *inteira*: ele (eu) dizer que te ama (amo). Você não está deixando alguém. Você está deixando algo *acontecer*. Você está deixando uma oração ser verdadeira. É diferente apesar da aparência de similitude.


----------



## Nino83

Olá, machadinho e obrigado. 
Não compreendi a sua explicação. 
Eu sei que no português brasileiro se pode usar "eu" com esses verbos mas como pode ser "algo" o complemento? 
Esses verbos regem uma subordinada infinitiva o sujeito da qual é, normalmente, complemento direto do verbo da principal. 
No caso de "deixar você/ele/vocês/eles" penso que isso seja devido ao fato que esses pronomes podem ser (em português brasileiro) quer sujeito quer complemento direto. 
Os casos particulares são "eu" e "nós". 
Você acha que é usual, frequente, dizer "deixa nós dizer que..."?


----------



## machadinho

Nino83 said:


> Esses verbos regem uma subordinada infinitiva o sujeito da qual é, normalmente, complemento direto do verbo da principal.


Não. Isso não é consistente. Veja se "esses verbos regem uma subordinada infinitiva", como você mesmo disse, então o complemento direto desses verbos *não* é o sujeito da infinitiva. Ora, se eles regem uma subordinada infinitiva, o complemento deles é precisamente a *subordinada infinitiva*.


----------



## machadinho

Nino83 said:


> Você acha que é usual, frequente, dizer "deixa nós dizer que..."?


Seria: deixa nós dizer*mos* que ... Não seria usual, é verdade. Mas gramaticalmente não vejo maiores problemas.


----------



## Nino83

machadinho said:


> Não. Isso não é consistente. Veja se "esses verbos regem uma subordinada infinitiva", como você mesmo disse, então o complemento direto desses verbos *não* é o sujeito da infinitiva. Ora, se eles regem uma subordinada infinitiva, o complemento deles é precisamente a *subordinada infinitiva*.



Com "subordinata infinitiva" indica-se a construção latina "dico te bonum esse" onde o sujeito da infinitiva é no caso acusativo e é o complemento direito do verbo da principal. 
Nas línguas românicas quase todos estes verbos regem uma subordinada (objetiva) explicita introducida por "que" ("dico che sei bravo", "digo que você é bom") mas alguns verbos regem a infinitiva, como "fare/fazer/faire/hacer" e "lasciare/deixar/laisser/dejar" (e "mandar" em português). 

Latim: verbo + sujeito da subordinada em acusativo + infinitivo > línguas românicas: verbo + que + sujeito da subordinata em nominativo + verbo conjugado 

Por isso em Portugal diz-se "deixa-me/faz-me/manda-me fazer algo".  



machadinho said:


> Seria: deixa nós dizer*mos* que ... Não seria usual, é verdade. Mas gramaticalmente não vejo maiores problemas.



Portanto em português brasileiro não é usual e em português europeu não se usa. 

Obrigado


----------



## machadinho

Você está confundindo (i) sujeito da infinitiva e (ii) complemento do verbo da principal. São coisas separadas. Se não quiser ver, não veja.

E deixar não rege oração infinitiva. Deixar rege oração _simpliciter_. E essa oração pode ser *reduzida* ou não:

(1) Deixe que eu falo com ele
(2) Deixe eu falar com ele

(1) e (2) se quivalem em português, seja do Brasil, de Portugal ou da China, o que, aliás, mostra que a suposta regra latim→línguas românicas que você enunciou acima precisa de, no mínimo, uns ajustes aqui e ali.

E o modo como se diz isso ou aquilo em Portugal não tem nada a ver com a sintaxe do latim.


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Olá, Carfer e obrigado pela resposta.
> Pelo contrário, em italiano "deixa que eu diga" é considerada mais poética que "deixa-me dizer" (por exemplo há uma canção do Nek, "lascia che io sia", ou seja "deixa que eu seja").
> 
> Na minha língua a frase infinitiva é mais forte e deixa pensar que ele não a deixa pensar em ele, pelo contrário a frase com o "que", é mais uma exortação. É a mesma coisa em português ou as duas frases têm o mesmo sentido?
> 
> Uma pergunta pelo amigos brasileiros. Em Brasil "deixa eu dizer que te amo" é mais perta a "deixa que eu te diga que te amo" ou a "deixa-me dizer que te amo"?



É claro que no português de Portugal também pode ser uma exortação, mas se é isso ou um pedido só o contexto o dirá. Em abstracto, as duas frases são equivalentes. 
Por falar em canções, nunca tinha ouvido falar nesse Nek. Quando escrevi a minha resposta anterior, o que me ocorreu, de facto, foi 'Lascia che io viva' (Gigliola Cinquetti, "Non ho l'età'), ou o 'Lascia ch' io pianga' do Handel. Questão de diferentes gerações, sem dúvida


----------



## Nino83

machadinho said:


> Você está confundindo (i) sujeito da infinitiva e (ii) complemento do verbo da principal. São coisas separadas.



Não. Na frase "dico te bonum esse" o pronome "te" é quer complemento direto do verbo (que rege o caso acusativo) quer sujeto da subordinada (quis bonus est? tu). 



machadinho said:


> E deixar não rege oração infinitiva. Deixar rege oração _simpliciter_. E essa oração pode ser *reduzida* ou não:



"A ORAÇÃO INFINITIVA também chamada ACUSATIVO SUJEITO ou ACUSATIVO MAIS INFINITIVO é aquela oração subordinada que tem o seu sujeito no acusativo e o verbo no infinitivo." 

http://topicosdelatinidade.blogspot.it/2011/05/oracao-infinitiva-ou-acusativo-sujeito.html 



machadinho said:


> E o modo como se diz isso ou aquilo em Portugal não tem nada a ver com a sintaxe do latim.



No comment.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Nino83 said:


> Bom dia a todos.
> Há uma canção de Marisa Monte, na qual ela canta: "Deixa eu dizer que te amo, deixa eu pensar em você".
> 
> Tenho duas perguntas.
> 
> 1) Pode-se usar o pronome pessoal sujeito depois "deixar" e verbos similares, como "fazer", "mandar" (por exemplo "faz eu dizer", "manda eu fazer")?
> 
> 2) Isso acontece só com o pronome "eu", ou com o pronome "nós" também? Por exemplo, é correto dizer "deixa nós dizer que", "faz nós ir aí" ou "manda nós fazer algo"?
> 
> Há diferenças entre o português brasileiro e aquele europeu, ou não?
> 
> O que diz a norma culta?



No Brasil:

Na língua, formal, escrita: _ Deixe-me fazer,  Deixem-nos entrar, Deixo-os ir._
Na língua falada:  _Deixe eu fazer, Deixem eles entrarem, Deixo eles irem.
_
_Deixo você..._
_Deixo vocês...
Deixem a gente...
Deixamos o senhor..._
será sempre correto pois esses objetos acusativos já fazem parte da norma culta  (_Amo você,  Amo vocês,  Amo o senhor, Eles amam a gente_).

Outros ''acusativos'' fazem parte da língua dialetal, regional e/ou poética:

Beija Eu             *Marisa Monte*

A norma brasileira atual não faz diferença entre  ''Beija eu'', e '"Deixa eu te dizer que te amo'',
Só aceitará como correto:  _Beija-me _ e  _Deixe-me dizer-te que te amo_.
(ou no máximo _Beije-me_  e _Deixe-me dizer a você que eu amo você_).

Portanto

Deixo você ir embora.
Deixam a gente ir embora.


Deixe-nos ir embora!  (e não Deixe nós irmos embora!)
Deixo-as ir embora.   (e não Deixo elas irem embora.)


Com _pronomes pessoais _(eu, tu, ele, ela, nós, vós, eles, elas)
A regra do vestibular é:  clítico acusativo + infinitivo não-conjugado:
_Deixo-as ir embora_ 
e não: sujeito pronominal + infinitivo conjugado:
_Deixo elas irem embora_.

Com _formas de tratamento e afins _(você, vocês, o senhor, a senhora, os senhores, as senhoras, a gente) o uso é diferente:
_Deixo os senhores irem embora.
Deixo vocês irem embora.
Vão deixar a gente ir embora?
Não vou deixar você ir embora.

_Na língua popular brasileira (mais comum nas roças e nas favelas) também ocorre:_
Não vão deixar tu ir embora.
Não vão deixar nós ir embora.


_


----------



## Nino83

machadinho said:


> E o modo como se diz isso ou aquilo em Portugal não tem nada a ver com a sintaxe do latim.



Uma outra fonte mais importante: 

"L’espressione accusativo con l’infinito si riferisce propriamente a una costruzione della grammatica latina classica in cui un verbo di dire (o di pensare, giudicare, sentire, ecc.) regge una proposizione infinitiva (➔ infinitive, frasi) il cui soggetto è all’accusativo:" 

http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/accusativo-con-l-infinito_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/ 

Também nas frases causativas: 

"La costruzione causativa nel senso descritto all’inizio (con la sua costruzione tipica e con la sua alta frequenza d’uso) sembra essere, *se non un’innovazione romanza, perlomeno un frutto della tarda latinità*." 

"In questi casi, i costituenti indicanti l’Esecutore (rispettivamente lui, Nettuno e i prieghi miei, sottolineati) si trovano subito dopo la forma del verbo fare del quale *fungono da oggetto (più o meno al modo dell’ordinamento dell’➔accusativo con l’infinito*)." 

http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/costruzione-causativa_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/ 

As construções causativas (com "deixar, fazer, mandar") usam a mesma forma da infinitiva latina (que se usa, sem solução de continuidade, ou seja sem interrupção, com os verbos de percepção "ver, ouvir"). 



Carfer said:


> Em abstracto, as duas frases são equivalentes.
> Por falar em canções, nunca tinha ouvido falar nesse Nek. Quando escrevi a minha resposta anterior, o que me ocorreu, de facto, foi 'Lascia che io viva' (Gigliola Cinquetti, "Non ho l'età'), ou o 'Lascia ch' io pianga' do Handel. Questão de diferentes gerações, sem dúvida



Queria fazer um exemplo mais moderno (embora eu conheça a primera canção, a da Gigliola Cinquetti).  



mexerica feliz said:


> Na língua, formal, escrita: _ Deixe-me fazer,  Deixem-nos entrar, Deixo-os ir._
> Na língua falada:  _Deixe eu fazer, Deixem eles entrarem, Deixo eles irem._
> 
> Outros ''acusativos'' fazem parte da língua dialetal, regional e/ou poética:
> 
> Beija Eu             *Marisa Monte*
> 
> A norma brasileira atual não faz diferença entre  ''Beija eu'', e '"Deixa eu te dizer que te amo'',
> Só aceitará como correto:  _Beija-me _ e  _Deixe-me dizer-te que te amo_.
> (ou _Beije-me_  e _Deixe-me dizer a você que eu amo você_).



Obrigado. 

O que me parece é que isso (o uso do pronome sujeito depois estes verbos) é uma inovação brasileira.


----------



## guihenning

Então em Portugal não diriam algo como:
«Cala-te! *Deixa o senhor* falar! Não tens educação?»
Usariam *-o* em vez de «o senhor»?


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Então em Portugal não diriam algo como:
> «Cala-te! *Deixa o senhor* falar! Não tens educação?»
> Usariam *-o* em vez de «o senhor»?



Usamos qualquer das duas. Depende do grau de formalidade.


----------

